
With 'Siren,' Unreal Engine blurs the line between CGI and reality - rbanffy
https://www.engadget.com/2018/03/22/siren-epic-games-unreal-engine-vicon/
======
_0ffh
Writer fails to understand basic concepts like "uncanny valley"...

